# Hooded and cabled vest



## windygail

Does anyone have pattern for this vest? Saw it on Pinterest but am unable to find it beyond the photo. Thanks.


----------



## marilyngf

What a tease. They even show it on the needles to really upset us


----------



## LizR

marilyngf said:


> What a tease. They even show it on the needles to really upset us


And a picture of the yarn used. 
I would say a European pattern.


----------



## cainchar

OH I do hope someone more tech savvy than I will find the link for this pattern. My niece would love it!


----------



## PatchesPatches

Pretty, isn't it?


----------



## run4fittness

I really like this one. Hope someone finds it but if all else fails, I am sure someone could reverse engineer it.


----------



## PatchesPatches

I've found several on pinterest .. brown, blue, grey.

On Etsy:

"Women Sweater Cardigan Vest Hooded Vest Stone Natural
$99.93 CAD
Only 1 available
Handmade item
Material: wool
Feedback: 610 reviews
Ships worldwide from Turkey"

http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/reflectionsbyds/search?search_query=hooded+vest&order=date_desc&view_type=list&ref=shop_search

I wouldn't think the pattern is available but you never know.


----------



## btibbs70

Similar
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0009AD.html?noImages=
Substitute the horseshoe stitch:
http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/302.html

Add this stitch on each side of the horseshoe cable for the middle and bottom vests
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/beyond_the_basics/bobbles

I'd make a dishcloth first to work out any problems.


----------



## kiwiannie

I have seen it quite often on pinterest,but never with information about the pattern.grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## yona

I have also seen this, but, do not recall where.


----------



## JoannaP

Here is another similar one 
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternView.fcgi?itemKey=1922245263&iP=1


----------



## pamgillies1

Thanks JoannaP a lovely pattern. Love the one that can't be found but this is close.


----------



## sherimorphis

windygail said:


> Does anyone have pattern for this vest? Saw it on Pinterest but am unable to find it beyond the photo. Thanks.


......................................................
I love this pattern and have been looking out for it just in case the designer decides to sell, but haven't seen that yet. I saw it for sale only, you can buy the hoodie vest for almost $90 and I was tempted to buy it just to use it as the pattern. It does not look hard to copy?


----------



## rjazz

I googled the image, but it seems to be in spanish on you tube


----------



## btibbs70

Found it 
http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en2.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=49&alt_id=277
Pattern
http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139652232810d_mdl42_i.pdf


----------



## sherimorphis

btibbs70 said:


> Found it
> http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en2.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=49&alt_id=277
> Pattern
> http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139652232810d_mdl42_i.pdf


......
YOU ARE THE BEST DETECTIVE!!!!! Holy smokes!!! Thank you so much for your time....running to get my yarn! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## tatyana

You found it! Thank you very much... It's such a lovely vest for young girls.


----------



## tatyana

You found it! Thank you very much... It's such a lovely vest for young girls.


----------



## windygail

Thank you for your help! Will tackle this when I'm done with the baby sweaters I'm commissioned to make. (They're hooded "owl" sweaters with a zipper up the back. Will post a photo separately.)


----------



## run4fittness

btibbs70 said:


> Found it
> http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en2.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=49&alt_id=277
> Pattern
> http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139652232810d_mdl42_i.pdf


That is about the briefest pattern I have ever seen! Will need to get on the desk top and copy over to a document along with the picture!

Thank you.


----------



## btibbs70

run4fittness said:


> That is about the briefest pattern I have ever seen! Will need to get on the desk top and copy over to a document along with the picture!
> 
> Thank you.


Yep! I thought so, too. Can't accuse this designer of verbosity


----------



## cainchar

I am hopeless in searching for anything- so this absolutely stuns me. I am terribly impressed and grateful! Many thanks!


----------



## jgarrett28

You are good! Thanks


----------



## sherimorphis

Wanted thoughts....6 balls of chunky pattern advises, but only a #6 knitting needle....? Not enough yarn and small needles for chunky yarn? Sheri


----------



## RV living

When you look at it on Pinterest it states pinned by the pinner. This leads me to believe that the person who originally uploaded it to Pinterest from liveinternet.ru is the person who made it and there isn't a pattern available. .RU usually means Russia, but when I posted the translation into Google Translate it indicated Spanish.


----------



## sherimorphis

RV living said:


> When you look at it on Pinterest it states pinned by the pinner. This leads me to believe that the person who originally uploaded it to Pinterest from liveinternet.ru is the person who made it and there isn't a pattern available. .RU usually means Russia, but when I posted the translation into Google Translate it indicated Spanish.


...................................
Maybe someone knit one up and gleeped the pattern? I knew it was from overseas and that was what held me back from ordering the hoodie. Sheri


----------



## windygail

Guess I'll have to come up with the pattern from the photo. Have done that before, so I can do it again!


----------



## Briegeen

Really cute, thanks for the fantastic detective work.


----------



## run4fittness

windygail said:


> Guess I'll have to come up with the pattern from the photo. Have done that before, so I can do it again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Me too!


----------



## Pauline

Ohh, I love it. if anyone should find it please post.
Thank you


----------



## sherimorphis

Pauline said:


> Ohh, I love it. if anyone should find it please post.
> Thank you


..............................
Pauline, the link is above your post, just scroll up.


----------



## Lpeck

Try red heart patterns. Similar but not quite the same LW3561 pdf


----------



## RondaFoster

http://sttol.yw0.ru/1/34/4981/


----------



## ParkerEliz

Minimal pattern for sure


----------

